# deer guns



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

what is everyone's favorite DEER gun. i happen to have two a model 70 winchest feather weight classic in .243 and a tikka T3 308. both preform to how i hunt and shoot tight groups. the area i hunt dosn;t require a long range gun, yet some stands you can shoot out to 300 or so yards. yet most of the shots r with in 100 yards. i have shot 7 deer 6 where within 75 yards. the last was about 250 yards, i put the cross hairs on the does shoulder and pulled the 243 had her laying on the gound dead. i couldn't have done this with a 30-30 or a close range gun that is why i prefor a gun that is good at 50 yards as well as 250 yards.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

today's deer hunters can go out a buy a gun use it and kill deer. you can kill a deer with ne centerfire rifle with the right shot. with this being said i feel that when you pick a rifle to hunt ONLY deer. pick one in a caliber that will be good for the area you hunt. yet more important then this is to buy a gun that fits you. you can pick one up that can put 3 shots in 1 hole a 100 yards and have trouble killing deer if the gun is way to heavy. that is why when i look for a gun i look for one that fits. if a 10 pointer jumps out 120 yards from you.,,, your gun is too long and too heavy there is a good chance your not going to put a good shot on the buck. buy one you can shoot from a free hand position, kneeling etc, get one you point well, and also don't buy a caliber your worried will be too small. if you r worried about your gun and don't have 100% confindence in it sooner or later your going to miss a deer or two that would have been killed mayb with a gun you have confidence in.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Old Faithful : Model 700 Remington, [email protected] synthetic, 3x9x38 Burris , 7mag.

Backup : Model 700 Remington, 6x Burris. 30-06.

Varmints : see lines 1 and 2.

Needs : 280, 300win.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

is the 7 mm mag too much for deer i saw one i liked in a ruger i am looking to buy in 270. i might get it in 7mm mag if it is good for deer round. is it ???? what kinda bullets do u use??? the deer in my area r about 100 to 120 pounds.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Remington 7400 Carbine in 30-06 4X12 Scope

Short barrel for maneuverability in cattails and trees
Large enough caliber for the cattails and CRP
Can still reach out there and touch deer
Nice swing to it and it fits me well

Downside:
Pretty Loud

BTW, 7mm is not too big for deer.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I would stake my life on the dependability of the Winchester Model 70, I like the mauser bolt action with 'claw' extractor they have.

I have grown very used to my 25-06 Winchester Model 70 Black Shadow topped with a NIKON Monarch UCC 4x40 scope, I shoot reloads with 87gr soft point and 55gr of powder. Velocity 3500fps.

The 7mm mag is a good all around big game cartridge/rifle.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

cool i might end up buyingv it in 7mm mag then!!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I would get it in 30-06 though, great deer gun and wide range of cartridges available and you can get them almost anywhere.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I also have a 30-06 Winchester Classic, with a little practice it will group nicely at a quarter mile. It is the biggest gun I will own, it sure did a number on my ND moose in 95.

some damn good advice there stevepike...it's one of the reasons I have a 30-06


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

you know i don;t own a 30-06 and don't plain to ne time soon. the reson being soo many people have this caliber: i know i know it is becuase it is a good caliber. lol. well yes i think it is good yet i don't like to get what everyone else has. i like nice looking rifles that alot of people don't have, maybe one day down the road i'll stumble on to a nice 30-06 yet for now i am looking for somthing different


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

If you want a different 30-06 get one in the Synthetic Rem 7400 Carbine. Nice short pump gun, great in timber and cattails, shoots well, looks cool and few others out there. (I have only seen one other around here)

I saw one for sale about last week.


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Remingtion Model 700 Mountain LSS (laminated stainless steel)
.30-06
2.75lb trigger
Leupold 3x9 VX-II

Oh yeah..................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

[img][/img]

Remington 700P
Caliber 308
Scope Leupold M1 Tactical, 30mm tube, 50mm objective, mildot
sub .25 inch groups with 168 SMK 43.6 gr AA2520
Don't ask me how far I shoot I don't want to be flooded with posts from more holy than me self appointed ethics experts. If you are interested in hunting from a stationary site rather than walking check out longrangehunter.com. These guys shoot to 2000 yards. One fellow shoots deer to 1500 yards with a handgun. There are a few of us around here but we normally keep a low profile to avoid being critiqued by the experts. This isn't my favorite, but I didn't have a picture of my favorite deer rifle. My favorite deer rifle is just about the same, just that it is a 300 Winchester Mag with stainless fluted barrel. It also shoots around .25 inches with Swift Scirocco 165 grain ahead of 79 gr of R22. Velocity is 3350 fps.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

nice gun man that baby is sweet!!!! did u do the camo job urself??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Varmiterkid

Yes, I used four colors of camo Krylon that I got at Wally World. I wish I could have purchased it in a can or bottle to use in my airbrush, but oh well, I guess it turned out good enough.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Yes Plainsman, that sure is a nice look'n unit you got there.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

headhunter

I sure hope there is something to use it on next fall. It is a little warmer today, I noticed the deer enjoying the sun in a deep valley I walked glassed today. I had about a 50 pounds of apples off my trees that were getting old. I dumped it along the trail. Not much but better than sending them to the dump. The cold weather is sure growing good fur on the coyotes. I seen one of the biggest I have ever seen today. The way the wind was blowing his fur around I think there was a lot more hair than coyote. Maybe he wasn't that big. My son has a rifle just like the one I posted. He had a little more luck today than I he dumped a coyote.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Who carries it for you????? oke: At my age I'd need a "Gunbearer"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman

I hear you. I used to pack my heavy 300 Win Mag around the mountains in Colorado. My wife bought me a 300 WSM in Browning stainless stalker for our anniversary. It was nice carrying around Montana this fall. My Duramax carried my heavy 308 last fall. Right out to the end of the prairie trail overlooking the Sheyenne river valley. I'm going to try build a big enough ice house to camp in this fall. Getting to old to put on eight to ten miles opening day. I will sit in my little shack at the end of the prairie trail eat cookies and drink coffee while I watch for deer. Sure hope this weather leaves some for next fall. Like your characters there zogman.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman:

"Getting to old to put on eight to ten miles opening day."

You got that right ya old fart, even though I still can't keep up with ya and I'm younger. Got the 10FP man is that trigger sweet, but the stock still sucks. Later.

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ya, before you know it I'll be pushing your wheel chairs around. Later gummers.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey longshot thanks for the offer. Have you ever watched Tool Time? You know Tim, the Tool Man. I'm never giving up deer hunting. I'll try new knees, then if that fails I'll get a permit to shoot from a vehicle and make myself a 200 hp off road wheel chair. It will have a box in back for ammo and a dozen heavy rifles, a gun rest up front, and do zero to 60 in 6.5. Amphibious too of course. Can't troll from walleye with a simple terrestrial wheel chair. Now where did I put my teeth?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey Plainsman,

Who does this longshot guy think he is, calling us gummers and saying he's going to push us around in wheelchairs. Why that young whippersnapper. Why, we'll show him a thing or two, once we find our bifocals, right. :lol:

:sniper:

huntin1


----------

